# Looking in the UP



## CPD5899 (Aug 10, 2017)

Forest Meister said:


> If you want to find where a lot of your fellow Chicagoans deer hunt take a trip north on the first weekend of firearm deer season and check out the license plates on vehicles parked at grocery stores and restaurants in central Menominee County. It's only a four hour drive from the north side. FM


Ha... That's kinda the opposite point... Want to get away from these people... LOL


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Some interesting logistics in finding a place.
Being ready to pounce matters,but so does being in no hurry.
Premium cabins on premium land see a premium price. Think ,indoor plumbing or concrete.
Just a cabin ups the price. Timing , location ( ungggh) ,and local economies factor.
A friend built a place on a large tract and concrete may have come from Wisconsin. Not very near the border ,but an example of how things can be....don' t assume convienience in aquisition of service or materials. And the timing thing again.
Though local contractors for other things can take offence if not employed....

One priority I would have if there in certain areas Oct. till May ,maybe would be a healthy protected tractor for moving snow and snow banks.
Like buying firewood mid to late winter and demand affecting price ,where you gonna find a good tractor when you really need one? I plow withmy truck ,but in a remote area ,blowing something would not be good.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

CPD5899 said:


> Ha... That's kinda the opposite point... Want to get away from these people... LOL


Funny you should say that. A lot of the locals feel the same way. FM


----------



## CPD5899 (Aug 10, 2017)

Forest Meister said:


> Funny you should say that. A lot of the locals feel the same way. FM


I'm not the typical "city guy". I was in the Marines for 9 years... I don't think I'm better than the rural folk... 

I just want to get away and enjoy life away from this ridiculous city.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Wisconsin is really nice.


----------



## CPD5899 (Aug 10, 2017)

Botiz said:


> Wisconsin is really nice.


yeah, but A) land is cheaper in UP, B) its more like being in the middle of nowhere


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Botiz said:


> Wisconsin is really nice.


Taxes aren't compared to the UP.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

From what I saw recently, no shortage of properties for sale up there.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I love Iron, Baraga ,Houghton, Gogebic, and the Keewenaw for shear beauty and rugged country. Basically the whole west end. You can be alone in any woods, creeks, rivers or lakes. Simply perfect in my book.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

FREEPOP said:


> From what I saw recently, no shortage of properties for sale up there.


Yep and there are a number of very good reasons for that. I'll suggest to the OP that he consider driving 1/3 as far and pay twice as much per acre. Then vacation in the UP in the summer away from tourists spots.

L & O


----------



## CPD5899 (Aug 10, 2017)

Liver and Onions said:


> Yep and there are a number of very good reasons for that. I'll suggest to the OP that he consider driving 1/3 as far and pay twice as much per acre. Then vacation in the UP in the summer away from tourists spots.
> 
> L & O


The drive doesn't bother me... It's the people I'm driving away from that do.... LOL


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Property is cheap in Northern Iron County. There are a bunch of older camps and land for sale.


----------



## UPHuntr (Feb 24, 2009)

We are in the Manistique area for us it is a 20 minute drive south to Manistique, 30 minute drive to Munising, 1 1/2 hour drive to Marquette and the same to Escanaba if we need any of the conveniences of a town. The deer hunting is so so by us fishing is good and you can usually find something biting between all the water within short drives. The area has a variety of houses, camps or vacant land depending on what you are looking for.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Welcome and Semper Fi, CPD5899 (Is that Chicago Police Dept and a badge number maybe?). 

Can't blame you for looking to get out of Chicago and enjoy a little life in "God's Country". No offense but Chicagoans are called "FIP's" in our neck of the woods. The IP stands for Illinois People and you can probably guess what the F stands for. If you try not to bring that stereotype up with you ... you will likely get along a lot better with the Yoopers.

Don't discount Dickinson County either - especially if you are looking for better deer numbers. Dickinson, Menominee and Delta Counties are what they call the "Banana Belt" due to the more mild winters. The property here will be priced higher than many other areas in the U.P. but you usually get what you pay for.

I like snow for hunting and playing in it (snowmobiling), but I don't like doing snow removal. We only average 40-60 inches of snow in the Iron Mtn area but I can trailer my sleds to the snow belt areas and still have excellent riding. Don't get me wrong, I love Marquette and the Keweenaw - big bucks and great snowmobiling ... I just wouldn't want to live there in the winter.

Best of luck in your pursuit.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Liver and Onions said:


> Yep and there are a number of very good reasons for that. I'll suggest to the OP that he consider driving 1/3 as far and pay twice as much per acre. Then vacation in the UP in the summer away from tourists spots.
> 
> L & O


Believe it or not I know a fellow who moved to Alaska for 9 months of the year because of the increasing numbers of retirees and seasonal folks coming to the UP. He said it is getting too crowded these days. He originally moved up from the NLP almost thirty years ago because it was getting too crowded down there.  He still runs his small sawmill business but does so by phone, and so far it is working.

Dan'l Boone moved to Missouri because Kentucky was getting too crowded. I don't believe in reincarnation but maybe.......... FM


----------

